# X-Fusion Dual Crown Fork Revealed!!!



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

First Look: X-Fusion RV1 DH Fork - Taipei Show - Pinkbike


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks very interesting!


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

About damn time!

If the quality and consistency of their single crowns is any indicator, these will be blowing 40s and Boxxers out of the water. Nice to see $300-ish less on the price than those competitors too.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

As much as the price being good and of course X-Fusion products actually " working " i think its an awesome fork but i dont know how i feel about it being 36mm .. On the flip side being about to drop it down to 180mm is pretty dope ! Having that dual crown feeling without worrying about snapping anything is pretty legit .


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

boxxers are 35mm stantions, so why does 36 mm worries you?
its dual crown, dont forget
much more stiffness than a 36mm single


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

With all of the hype behind DVO's pending release.... I wonder if they should have delayed X-Fusion should have delayed they roll-out.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

mbell said:


> With all of the hype behind DVO's pending release.... I wonder if they should have delayed X-Fusion should have delayed they roll-out.


Wut?


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like a 180mm fork is coming out too:









X-Fusion Dual Crown Downhill Fork RV-1 - 2013 Taipei Bike Show Day 1 - DVO, X-Fusion, iXS, Evoc and more - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

aedubber said:


> As much as the price being good and of course X-Fusion products actually " working " i think its an awesome fork but i dont know how i feel about it being 36mm .. On the flip side being about to drop it down to 180mm is pretty dope ! Having that dual crown feeling without worrying about snapping anything is pretty legit .


what is the issue with 36mm? like someone else said, boxxers are 35mm and some people complain about fox 40s being too stiff at 40mm. 36mm dual crown seems like it will be fine, plus xfusion dampening seems like they have dialed in quite well. i havent heard of anyone wanting an aftermarket dampener in their xfusion shock. now that they/ve adjusted their axle to crown height on their vengeance line, that's the single crown fork i'd get if i was buying a new fork.


----------



## honns (Sep 2, 2011)

What's the deal with the metric? Stronger/heavier vengeance? Bling for the freeride masses?


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

Pau11y said:


> Wut?


Have you ever been so far even as decided to use go want to look more like?

i personally am waiting for the DVO


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

The Metric does seem an odd one to bring into production, I can't remember anyone on a 170mm Vengeance asking for more travel.

Then again, if it's using the DH lowers, the HLR damper like the Ven/DH and the same diametre tubes the development costs to make it must be tiny (relative to an all new fork design). So why not? Plenty of people buy Totems and the big 36s.

Although it begs the question why they didn't just stretch out the Vengeance another 10mm, it's strong enough.


katsooba said:


> Have you ever been so far even as decided to use go want to look more like?


Dude that statement is gibberish!

I understand you are more interested in the DVO fork than the X-Fusion, but you'll have to explain why a little more carefully.


----------



## katsooba (Nov 21, 2008)

Fix the Spade said:


> The Metric does seem an odd one to bring into production, I can't remember anyone on a 170mm Vengeance asking for more travel.
> 
> Then again, if it's using the DH lowers, the HLR damper like the Ven/DH and the same diametre tubes the development costs to make it must be tiny (relative to an all new fork design). So why not? Plenty of people buy Totems and the big 36s.
> 
> ...


i guess you never heard about the internet?
its just a brain scrambling phrase 

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like? | Know Your Meme


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

I stay away from 4Chan, not enough bike content.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

I need that 180mm.. right now


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Fix the Spade said:


> I stay away from 4Chan, not enough bike content.


add some bike content then.


----------



## Maverick005 (Sep 7, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> The Metric does seem an odd one to bring into production, I can't remember anyone on a 170mm Vengeance asking for more travel.
> 
> Then again, if it's using the DH lowers, the HLR damper like the Ven/DH and the same diametre tubes the development costs to make it must be tiny (relative to an all new fork design). So why not? Plenty of people buy Totems and the big 36s.
> 
> ...


Probably because they wanted to bring the Vengence more in line with A2Cs of Lyriks, 36s , plenty of would be owners have been asking for that and allow them to lighten it up some possibly, the Metric allows them to go bigger, gives them more options not less, they will easily compete.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok lets hear more about the 180mm....that 650b offset out yet?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

qbert2000 said:


> what is the issue with 36mm? like someone else said, boxxers are 35mm...


and the boxxer is a noodle...


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> and the boxxer is a noodle...


35-36mm stanchions are plenty. Anything bigger is just for marketing, or compensating for a poor design.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i could care less about marketing or gimmicks, but i do care when my front wheel wanders like a stray dog...


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

Deerhill said:


> Ok lets hear more about the 180mm....that 650b offset out yet?


I'm more or less frothing at the bit for the Metric as a replacement for my aging Totem. 
Emailed the B.C. distributer (Renegade Cycle Solutions), who said that release has been pushed back. His guess was sometime this fall, and said that for CAD MSRP will be 1:1 with USD MSRP.
I assume the release date will be the same for the RV1.

As for whether the extra 10mm is needed; if the Metric wasn't available I would be considering the Vengeance as an option, but would prefer a 180mm fork.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

The weight on the Metric (even though it's air), makes me think it won't end up a 180mm

40mm offset coil Veng is a good option too


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree the weight is pretty crazy, but since the two forks are largely the same I feel they are more likely to increase the weight than reduce the travel if there are problems.


----------

